# Threadlocker Group Buy



## Monty (Jan 27, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]I have located a source where we can purchase the equivalent of the blue removable Loctite 243 in 50 ml bottles for $9.23 when purchased in lots of 10 and the equivalent of the red permanent Loctite 262 for $8.39 in 50 ml bottles in lots of 10. These can be mixed to arrive at the magic number of 10. If we do not have an even case, there is a 20% increase in cost.

[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1.      [/FONT][FONT=&quot]From the information gained in my research post, it appears we can easily reach 20 bottles. I will keep this buy open through Feb 2, but we must order in case lots of 10 bottles.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]2.      [/FONT][FONT=&quot] To participate in this buy, fill out the attached Excel form and email it to me at          woodenwonders at woodenwonderstx dot com. Once we have enough for a case to be ordered, I will email you to make your payment. I will do this each time we reach 10 bottles.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]3.      [/FONT][FONT=&quot]The total shipping costs should be less than $7 per order (this is the default shipping amount). This includes shipping of the Threadlock to me which will be about $1 per bottle (the more we order, the less this should be) and $1 for the box, label and printing. I will ship to you the cheapest way possible which will most likely be 1st class mail. Any overage will be refunded to you or you may elect to donate the overage to IAP. If you prefer your order to be shipped to you via Priority Mail, let me know and I’ll adjust your shipping accordingly.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]4.      [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Payment to me will be by [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Paypal "Friends and Family" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]- if you do a bank transfer (a debit card is not a transfer) or use paypal balance there is no fee to you. If you use a credit card, Paypal will charge YOU the fee, not me. Makes paperwork much easier on my end.
If you prefer to use PP in the regular way, [/FONT]*I'm paying for goods or services,* let me know and I'll add 4% to your total to cover the PP fee.


----------



## Monty (Jan 28, 2014)

So far I have orders from 3 people for 6 bottles.


----------



## Bocere1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Order sent.


----------



## Monty (Jan 28, 2014)

Bocere1 said:


> Order sent.


Mark,
I haven't received your order yet.


----------



## Monty (Jan 29, 2014)

Up to 12 bottles now.

First box of 10:
Monty
rsjimenez
thewishman
Robert Sherlock
kronewi

Second box of 10
Bocere1


----------



## Monty (Jan 30, 2014)

We still need 4 more bottles to make the second case. After this case, it looks like there may not be enough interest to purchase a third.

Second box of 10 (as of 6AM this morning)
Bocere1         
FIREWHATFIRE
MarkD

I'll update again tonight.


----------



## knowltoh (Jan 30, 2014)

Having trouble emailing the form.  I am not sure if it got sent to you.  I would like 1 blue.

Herb Knowlton
104 Kensington Ct
Alpena,  MI

knowltoh@gmail.com


----------



## rkimery (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm in for 1


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm in for one of each.  Spreadsheet on its way.  Is your PP address the same as the email above?


----------



## Leviblue (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm traveling and not able to download the spreadsheet. I'm in for 1 bottle of blue.


----------



## Monty (Jan 30, 2014)

As of 7:30PM this evening, I have received the forms for the second box from:

Bocere1         
FIREWHATFIRE
MarkD
commercialbuilder
rkimery
,
There are 9 bottles on this order so I can take one more. Leviblue, knowltoh and walshjp17, I have not yet received your order. I can get 1 more bottle in this box.


----------



## knowltoh (Jan 30, 2014)

I would like one, but the spreadsheet won't send from my Kindle.  I won't have my computer for weeks. Can we do it from this post?


----------



## Monty (Jan 30, 2014)

knowltoh said:


> I would like one, but the spreadsheet won't send from my Kindle.  I won't have my computer for weeks. Can we do it from this post?


Email me all the personal info I need that is listed at the top of the form and which bottle you want.

With this order, I know have the second box filled.
If anyone still wants to order, send me you order and I'll put you on a waiting list (in the order I receive them) and we'll see if we get 10 more bottles before Sunday night.


----------



## knowltoh (Jan 30, 2014)

Email sent.  Thanks


----------



## Monty (Jan 30, 2014)

The first 2 boxes are now filled:

First box of 10:
Monty
rsjimenez 
thewishman
Robert Sherlock
kronew

Second box of 10:
Bocere1         
FIREWHATFIRE
MarkD
commercialbuilder
rkimery
knowltoh

Everyone listed above should have received an email from me tonight with PP payment information. If you did not receive it, please email me.

As I stated earlier, I will continue to take orders and place you an a waiting list to see if we can fill a third box.


----------



## larryc (Jan 31, 2014)

Order sent


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 31, 2014)

done


----------



## Monty (Feb 2, 2014)

According to my records, everyone in box 1 is paid and everyone in box 2 is paid except Bocere1.


----------



## Bocere1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Odd, I see I paid on the 31st.


----------



## Monty (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry for the error on my part :redface::redface:. 
All payments have been received. 
I will be placing the order for both boxes this morning.


----------



## Monty (Feb 3, 2014)

Order was placed about noon today for the 2 boxes.


----------



## Monty (Feb 8, 2014)

The thread lock arrived yesterday. Got busy last night and today with my kitchen remodel and just now got tome to post about it.
Good news, there was no charge for shipping to me and I found some small boxes I had left from when I was selling CA glue so there will be no "handling" charge for the box, label and ink. The only additional charge besides the cost of the thread lock will be the shipping to you. Once I get everything boxed up and weighed, I'll print the shipping labels and then email you your updated spreadsheet. I either refund any overage to you or you can elect to have me donate it to IAP.
Should get everyone's order in Monday's mail.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 8, 2014)

Donate mine if extra


----------



## knowltoh (Feb 8, 2014)

Donate mine, too.


----------



## Monty (Feb 10, 2014)

All the boxes were mailed today. Everyone has about $4-$5 to be refunded. If you haven't already done so, let me know if you want the refund or want me to donate it to IAP.


----------



## rkimery (Feb 10, 2014)

Monty, give mine to the IAP Bro!


----------



## MarkD (Feb 10, 2014)

please donate mine


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Feb 10, 2014)

Please donate mine to IAP as well.

Robert


----------



## Bocere1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Donate mine. Thanks Monte.


----------



## Monty (Feb 14, 2014)

By now everyone should have received their package. For those that have not yet responded about their refund, if I do not hear from you by Sunday evening, I will assume you want it refunded to you. I will send out all refunds Sunday evening and make the donation to IAP at the same time.


----------



## kronewi (Feb 15, 2014)

Sorry, you can donate mine as well.

Kevin


----------



## Monty (Feb 17, 2014)

Made refunds last night to those that wanted them. The remainder I donated to IAP. Jeff said "Thank You".


----------



## MarkD (Feb 17, 2014)

Receive my package. Wow...that's enough locktite to last a lifetime. I hope it has a long shelf life!


----------



## Monty (Feb 17, 2014)

MarkD said:


> Receive my package. Wow...that's enough locktite to last a lifetime. I hope it has a long shelf life!


As stated here -
The company I'll be ordering from is Palm Labs. Here's their reply on the shelf life. 

"We guarantee them for 2 years, but they may be used after the 2 year  mark.

 Only store in contains with lots of air in them (do not fill smaller  bottles up to the top with no air).

 Keep in cool, if not refrigerated area."


----------

